# Anybody Fished Sandy Hook Lately?



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Planning a visit up there in late October. I live in northern Virginia, a good 3 1/2 drive. Look like a great location to catch stripers.  

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,

GF


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Gone Fishing!

For starts, read the short article "No Sissies at Sandy Hook."

If that doesn't scare you off, get in contact with T & A Tackle and ask about what you'll need to catch stripers. If you get there and the surf isn't producing, check out the party boat fleet at Atlantic Highlands. All of the boats should be doing night trips for stripers throughout the Fall.

Good luck, and post your results!


----------

